# HS33R - Eure Meinung zählt: Welcher Hebel, welche Schelle?



## hst_trialer (23. September 2013)

So lieber Trial-Gemeinde

ich habe aus dem Erfahrungs-Thread bereits ein paar Punkte mitgenommen und prompt angegriffen, damit das Teil zunehmend solider wird.
Nun möchte ich euch noch etwas mehr mit einbinden und eure Wünsche abholen. Mit dieser Umfrage will ich einerseits erfassen, wie groß der Wunsch nach einer Aluminiumschelle ist, und andererseits welche Hebellänge bevorzugt wird.
Explizit wird dann die HS33R Trial auf diese Wünsche angepasst.
Auf lange Sicht macht sich meiner Meinung nach die Aluminium Schelle bezahlt, da diese im Trialeinsatz deutlich unanfälliger sein sollte.

Ihr habt 3 Optionen und wirklich jede Stimme zählt.

Kurz noch zum generellen Umfang der HS33R Trial:
Farbe: schwarz mit silberner Schelle
Hebel: 2-Finger
Schellenmaterial: Kunststoff
Lieferumfang: IDM-Schellen (4-Punkt), rote Koolstop-Beläge (auch wenn die uns eher weniger interessieren )


----------



## kamo-i (23. September 2013)

Ich glaube du solltest - weil´s vll. nicht jeder offiziell weiss - erwähnen, dass die HS33 aus deinem Kritzelstudio stammt... 

Herr HST...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (23. September 2013)

Was unterscheidet die "Trial" von der normalen?


----------



## Torkas (23. September 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Was unterscheidet die "Trial" von der normalen?



Ich glaube nur das Zubehör(Schellen und Beläge)
An "normalen" Rädern wird die HS ja oft an Cantilever-Sockeln aufgebracht und dann eben mit Adapter und Magura-Brakebooster.
Aber das kann dir hst_trialer wohl besser erklären. Besitze (noch) keine HS33 und hab daher nur theoretische Erfahrung 

Zur Umfrage, bisher wird ja der 4-Fingerhebel gewünscht. Warum? Mehr Kraft durch längeren Hebel? Komfortabler? Falls ich mir irgendwann auch die HS33R zulegen möchte.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. September 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Was unterscheidet die "Trial" von der normalen?





Torkas schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur das Zubehör(Schellen und Beläge)




Genauso ist es. Die Trial hat wie auch in meinem Eingangspost beschrieben die IDM-Schellen (bei uns als 4-Punkt Halteschellen bekannt) und die roten Koolstop Beläge. Die Beläge sind nun nicht das Ultimo im Trialsport, können aber dem ein oder anderen Einsteiger schon ein Stück voran bringen.

  @Torkas
Der 4-Fngerhebel bringt in der Tat etwas mehr Leistung, da er eben länger ist. Das hat zur Folge, dass du mit weniger Krafteinsatz die gleiche Wirkung erzielen kannst und somit den Komfort-Faktor unterstützt. Wenn du mal viel auf dem HR rumhüpfst wirst du das schnell merken.

  @kamo-i
Viele wissen ja nun schon wo ich arbeite, alle anderen dürfen sich ihren Teil denken


----------



## family-biker (23. September 2013)

da die option "komplett aus alu wie zu zeiten als noch alles jahrelang problemlos funktioniert hat" nicht zur auswahl steht,enthalte ich mich bis auf diese subtile andeutung der stimme...


----------



## hst_trialer (23. September 2013)

@family-biker

Trotzdem hilft deine Stimme die Bremse zu optimieren und hoffentlich dahin zu bringen, dass sie dem Alugeber gleichwertig wird. Wenn du die HS33R mal fährst wirst du sehen, dass sie wirklich gut ist. Mehr Leistung als die älteren Aluvarianten und trotzdem sehr kerniger Druckpunkt.


----------



## Insomnia- (23. September 2013)

Darf ich dir an dieser Stelle mal für deinen Einsatz und deine Bemühung danken?
Uns hätte ja echt nichts besseres passieren können als einen aktiven Trialfahrer in der Entwicklung vom großen "M"

Weiter so!!


----------



## family-biker (23. September 2013)

ich will ja auch nicht immer der spielverderber sein,aber es ist eben  meine meinung.die firma magenwirth hat eine zeit lang die einzige,und  schon immer die verlässlichste hydraulische felgenbremse hergestellt,da  besteht für mich kein zweifel.
aber:2010 wurde auf einmal alles anders.ich hab jeden tag die finger an  den rädern der nächsten saison,und begleite diese,wenn sie verkauft  sind,auch noch meistens,bis sie entsorgt werden,da unsere ziemlich treue  kunden sind.dies jetzt nur,um zu unterstreichen,dass ich schon seit ich  den job als fahrradtechniker mache täglich,und selbst davor als  "interessierter laie" mehrfach mit maguras zu tun hatte/habe.
seit der 2011er haben wir signifikant höhere ausfallquoten als in 60  jahren firmengeschichte davor-und das hauptsächlich bei  trekkingrädern-die mit dem carbotecture design zusammenhängen  dürften(undicht weil der kolben schief aufgelaufen ist,dadurch,dass sich  das hebelgehäuse um ein paar zehntel biegt allem anschein nach usw).wie  soll das denn beim trial aussehen??
ist jetzt auch wurst,ich werd mir hiermit sicher nicht nur freunde  machen,aber beinahe jede einzelne 2005-2009er magura,die bisher unseren  laden verlassen hat,ist noch voll funktionstüchtig,mal abgesehen von den  üblichen tpa-rädchen und unfällen.

wie gesagt,soll kein angriff sein,aber da stimmt für mich irgendwas  nicht.ich wünschte,es würde sich mir im arbeitsalltag nicht dermaßen  aufdrängen.ich wünschte einfach nur,uns händlern und den kunden  zuliebe,es wäre so wie es mal war...
von zehn super erledigten aufträgen spricht sich einer rum,aber eine reklamation spricht sich zehn mal rum

edit:um mich selbst ein wenig zu korrigieren,der neue hebel ist ja radial konstruiert und _sollte_ das kolbenproblem nicht mehr haben,fair enough.
aber alles in allem kann mir sicher der eine oder andere im grundsatz folgen.

sorry falls das böse rüberkam,aber ihr habt keine ahnung wie frühere  hs33/05er kunden bei mir von der aktuellen reden,da muss schon mit der  neuen ein wunder passieren,dass die wieder den alten glauben finden


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (23. September 2013)

Soll Magura Kosten optimieren, bis die Berater gerufen werden müssen - mir eigentlich Ratz, solange mir nichts bricht.

Bissel Frust habe ich schon, weil das mittlerweile aus jeder Ecke des Lebens kriecht. Wenn zum Beispiel das Essen überall, wo man hinkommt, eine bestenfalls wertlose, meist aber einfach krankmachende Drecksmische mit Enzym-Boost und Bio-Siegel ist, wird es schwer, Magura noch halbwegs angemessen zu kritisieren.

Ich versuche es trotzdem mal:

Meine 2011er hält bis jetzt fast ein Jahr im beinahe täglichen Einsatz. Eine Nehmerdichtung am Leitungsübergang verabschiedet sich gerade, muss ich mir mal ansehen. Hebel machen keinen Ärger, obwohl die Griffe schon seit langem blankgescheuert silbern glänzen.
Insgesamt ist das funktionsseitig für mich die bisher beste Bremse von Magura. Haltbarkeit ist für mich bisher ebenfalls gut.

Für eine Trial-Auflage wünsche ich mir:
- Vierfingerhebel, flach und abgerundet im Profil, so dass der Finger mit wenig Druck und Kantengefühl aufliegt. Den 2011er-Vierfinger-Aluhebel habe ich nie bemerkt, passt also wohl gut.
- Viel Übersetzung: Mit Flex wie bei der 11er kann ich leben, Kraft brauche ich unbedingt.
- Bremsbelagausgleichsschraube geschützt angebracht
- überall genügend Wandstärke für Missbrauch (Trial)
- Halteschellen (IDM) stufenlos einstellbar wegen der Belagsausgleichsreibungsproblematik - mir ist aber klar, dass das
wohl aus Sicherheitsgründen unrealistisch ist.
- mattschwarz, keine grellen Logos, so wie die 2011er HS11. Ich fahre nicht gerne mit Werbung durch die Gegend.
- Hebelweiteneinstellung für die Ruhestellung brauche ich nicht unbedingt - mit dem Standard-Wert kam ich bei der 2011er sehr gut klar - ich kann
mich aber an Race Line, 03er und 05er erinnern, bei denen ich da sehr viel gedreht habe, bis es mir gepasst hat.
- Material ist mir egal - muss nur halten und keine Grate auf Carbon-
Lenkern einritzen. Ich habe den Hebel immer etwas lose, damit er sich
bei Stürzen und Kniebegegnungen bewegen kann.
- Ich würde sowieso nur Ersatzteile bestellen, um mir die Bremse zusammenzubauen, da ich Heatsink-Beläge und stufenlose Schellen dazu kaufe.


----------



## erwinosius (24. September 2013)

Aber bitte die Aluminium schellen ohne die Plastikinnenschellen. Habe seit dem Umstieg keinerlei Probleme mehr mit der Einstellerei der Bremsen.
Und ansonsten fahre ich sehr gerne den 2005er CNC 3 Finger Hebel, für mich der optimale Kompromiss.

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (25. September 2013)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Aber bitte die Aluminium schellen ohne die Plastikinnenschellen. Habe seit dem Umstieg keinerlei Probleme mehr mit der Einstellerei der Bremsen.
> Und ansonsten fahre ich sehr gerne den 2005er CNC 3 Finger Hebel, für mich der optimale Kompromiss.
> 
> gruß
> erwin



Hi Erwin. Es geht lediglich um die Schelle am Geber (Bremsgriff). Diese ist aktuell aus Kunststoff.


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (28. September 2013)

Beim Bestellen von Teilen hab ich grad gesehen, dass Magura den Nehmer auch in gelb und weiÃ liefern kann.

Also:

Bittebittebitte den HS11-HebelkÃ¶rper mal wieder in gelb...
weil die 90er so geil waren!
Ich mein, wenn Ihr schon den Nehmer anbietet, kann das dann doch nicht
die Welt kosten (fÃ¼r den Wing: finanziell und technisch âdarstellbarâ).


----------



## sensiminded (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre mal wieder seit langem Magura Hebel. Es ist das aktuelle Model mit dem 4 Finger Hebel. 
An sich ist der Hebel sicher ok, aber es gibt Gründe wieso die beiden ersetzt werden.
1. Ganz bescheiden ist die untere Schraube der Lenkerklemmung-ich habe davon schöne Marken am Oberschenkel, da ich beim gappen häufig gegen den Lenker komme. Das ist der Hauptgrund warum die weg müssen.
2. Nach längerem trialen liegt der Hebel nicht mehr so richtig gut im Finger. Ist eben ein 4 Finger Hebel und kein 1 Finger
3. Die Lenkerklemmung ist fest geschraubt und trotzdem dreht sich der Plastikgriff auf dem Lenker.
4. Ich finde zwar Torx Schrauben gut, aber nur für den Hebel muss ich nun extra einen 25er Torx ins Trial Werkzeug legen.
Kaufen werde ich mir den Echo TR Hebel. Der ist recht ergonomisch und ich war bisher extrem zufrieden damit. Dort stört nur die sich lösende Schraube vom Belagsausgleich.

VG Alex


----------



## family-biker (9. Oktober 2013)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Plastikgriff


das werdet ihr nie mehr los


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Oktober 2013)

sensiminded schrieb:


> 3. Die Lenkerklemmung ist fest geschraubt und trotzdem dreht sich der Plastikgriff auf dem Lenker.



Hi Alex

das ist genau der Punkt, warum ich mich für die Aluminiumschelle stark machen will. Das Problem ist hier wirklich nicht der "Plastikgriff" sondern nur die Kunststoffschelle. Tausche diese gegen Alu und es verdreht sich nix mehr!


----------



## sensiminded (9. Oktober 2013)

Dann habe ich aber immer noch die Schraube, welche sich in meinem Oberschenkel verewigt. Das System mit der Schelle ist zwar montagefreundlich, aber für mich ein No Go durch die Schrauben. Also bin ich komplett gegen diese Schelle.

VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nord_rulez (10. Oktober 2013)

bekommt man die Aluminiumschellen irgendwo einzeln her oder nur gebrauchte, die jemand loswerden will? ich habe nämlich das gleich verrutschproblem mit den Kunststoffschellen


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Oktober 2013)

*UPDATE*

Ich habe jetzt das Thema Aluminiumschelle angestoßen und hoffe, dass es umgesetzt wird. 

Für alle die gerne auf Aluminiumschelle umrüsten wollen gibt es diese im Handel mit folgenden Artikelnummern:

0724488 - Klemmschelle Aluminium, schwarz, ohne Schrauben, 1 Stk.
0724489 - Klemmschelle Aluminium, silber, ohne Schrauben, 1 Stk.
VK je 10,90

und wer noch ein bisschen Exklusiver fahren will nimmt Carbon:

0724709 - Klemmschelle Carbolay, ohne Schrauben, 1 Stk.
VK 19,90


Ich hoffe das hilft euch erstmal und ich halte euch weiter auf dem Laufenden. Wer noch irgendwelche Probleme mit deiner HS33R haben sollte, darf sich vertrauensvoll direkt per PN an mich wenden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Oktober 2013)

Öhm... ich habe da mal ne Frage, da ich die HS33 gerade beim Trialmarkt gesehen habe. Die hat doch schon den 4-Finger Hebel. Wurde das seit der Umfrage schon geändert oder geht es hier explizit um 4-Finger UND Aluschelle?

Nico.


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt eine normale HS33R mit wahlweise 2 Finger oder 4 Finger Hebel. Uns es gibt die Trial Version. Die normale wird definitiv mit Kunststoffschelle ausgeliefert. Nur bei der Trial ist eine Umstellung auf Aluminiumschelle möglich. Dafür bekommst du bei der Trial noch die Halteschellen dazu.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Oktober 2013)

Oh... d.h. ich bin bei der die ich gerade gekauft habe im Trialshop mit der Kunststoffschelle und kann diese nicht wechseln?

Nico.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Oktober 2013)

Doch du kannst die Schelle tauschen, du musst dir aber nachträglich eine kaufen. Die Bestellnummern habe ich oben gepostet.


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Oktober 2013)

Wann wird es denn die Trialversion geben?


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Oktober 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Wann wird es denn die Trialversion geben?



Und zu welchem Preis? Die normale HS33R mit 4 Finger Hebel kostet 75,- + Alu Schelle und Halteschellen = 108.

Nico.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Oktober 2013)

Die HS33R Trial ist bereits in unserem Katalog gelistet und auch verfÃ¼gbar.
Prinzipiell kÃ¶nnt ihr bei jedem FahrradhÃ¤ndler der auch Magura Produkte fÃ¼hrt diese ordern.
VK ist 99,90â¬, Bestellnummer: 2700248


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Oktober 2013)

Auf der Homepage steht 2-Finger Hebel ... stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (30. Oktober 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Kurz noch zum generellen Umfang der HS33R Trial:
> Farbe: schwarz mit silberner Schelle
> *Hebel: 2-Finger*
> Schellenmaterial: Kunststoff
> Lieferumfang: IDM-Schellen (4-Punkt), rote Koolstop-Beläge (auch wenn die uns eher weniger interessieren )



Da zitiere ich mal meinen ersten Post.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Oktober 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Da zitiere ich mal meinen ersten Post.



Und 4 Finger kommt noch oder ist das abgetan?

Was ich mich frage: Warum werden denn nicht gleich ordentliche Beläge ausgeliefert. Wenn ich so den Markt überfliege, hat Magura keine ordentlichen Trial Beläge bzw. Backings. Wenn es schon als Trial Bremse ausgeschrieben ist und wohl auch wirklich diese Zielgruppe bedient, dann sollten doch auch gleich Trial Beläge dabei sein. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das so produktionstechnisch Abläuft bei M.

Nico.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Oktober 2013)

Der 4-Fingerhebel wird nicht eingefÃ¼hrt bei der Trial. Das Problem ist einfach, dass es auch immernoch Leute gibt die gerne 2-Fingerhebel fahren und gerade die kleineren Kids kommen nicht an die langen Hebel. Deshalb bleibt zumindest der 4-Fingerhebel optional. Man hat aber so zumindest schon eine solide Bremse mit den nÃ¶tigsten Teilen zum Trial fahren.

Thema BremsbelÃ¤ge:
Wir Trialfahrer sind einfach eine Randgruppe! FÃ¼r uns werden nicht extra BelÃ¤ge entwickelt und bemustert. Das kostet viel zu viel Geld und das mÃ¼ssten wir dann dem Produkt aufschlagen. Und aller Voraussicht nach wÃ¤re das dann teurer als die BelÃ¤ge nach zu rÃ¼sten. 
Und das nÃ¤chste Problem ist, dass nicht jeder den selben Belag fÃ¤hrt und auch nicht jeder immer gleich flext. Der eine so, der andere so und das wÃ¼rde nur noch mehr Diskussionen verursachen.
Sieh es eher von der positiven Seite: Die Koolstop BelÃ¤ge kannst du als Neuteile dann verkaufen. Und wenn nur 10â¬ rausspringen, dann ist die Bremse immerhin nur noch 90â¬ teuer (oder noch weniger).

Gleiches gilt Ã¼brigens fÃ¼r Alubackings... zu teuer wenn wir das extra machen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Oktober 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Und das nächste Problem ist, dass nicht jeder den selben Belag fährt



Stimmt. Das hatte ich nicht bedacht. Naja.... ich habe mir ja schon die normale mit 4 Finger Hebel gekauft und noch ein Paar TNN LGM Green Pads dazu. Das sollte schon zu meiner Zufriedenheit funktionieren.

Nico.

p.s.: Kann man die Bremse auch mit Shimano Mineralöl befüllen?


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Oktober 2013)

Kann man schon. Unser öl ist aber besser


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. November 2013)

Hab heute die Bremse montiert und gleich mal ne Frage. Was war denn der Sinn hinter diesem komischen Schraubengewinde am Griff? Schaut aus wie eine Spanplattenschraube. In was für eine "Mutter" wird sie denn eingeschraubt? Mir kommt es so vor als würde ich sie in Plaste festschrauben und damit mein ich nicht die Schelle.

Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass eine der beiden Schrauben schon eher schwerer zu drehen geht als an dem Punkt wo die Schelle den Lenker berührt. Ist das normal?

Nico.

p.s.: Bremsleistung ist überragend im Vergleich zu meinem Setup vorher wenngleich ich nicht weiß ob es an den grünen TNN Belägen liegt. Diese quietschen überhaupt nicht, bremsen aber (in Verbindung mit der Magura) genial.


----------



## family-biker (2. November 2013)

die "spanplattenschrauben" sollten die hebelweiteneinsteller sein,warum die so zäh gehen,keine ahnung.

das quietschen kommt,wenn die beläge sich auf die felge eingeschliffen haben,glaub mir


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> die "spanplattenschrauben" sollten die hebelweiteneinsteller



Nein. Ich meine die Schrauben mit denen man den Griff an den Lenker festschraubt. Da geht eine recht schwer.


----------



## family-biker (2. November 2013)

die beissen einfach nur in den kunststoff,spax-like 

sorry,mit derm hebelweitenversteller hab ich mich vertan,sollte "inbus" sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (2. November 2013)

@ Nico

Ja das ist kein Problem. Es kann schonmal sein, dass bei einer der beiden Schrauben noch etwas Gewinde geformt werden muss. Das ist aber eine einmalige Angelegenheit. Wenn du das nächste mal die Schraube löst und wieder anziehst ist alles normal.

Schau mal hier da siehst du wie eine Kunststoffdirektverschaubung funktioniert. Es wird eben Material verfomt und somit das Gewinde im Kunststoff erzeugt.


----------



## Mulholland (2. November 2013)

Ich hab die neue HS 33 im Einsatz und bin was Dosierbarkeit, Konstant, nötige Handkraft angeht total zufrieden. Eine top Bremse zum soliden Preis. Aber wenn wir schon bei den spaxlike Schrauben sind, dann hätte ich da einen negativen Kritikpunkt. Bedingt durch die Gewindesteigung und der daraus resultierende Hebel finde ich es schwierig die Bremse so zu montieren. dass diese zwar fest sitzt, jedoch mit ein wenig Kraft sich noch drehen lässt. Ich hatte meine Bremsen sonst immer nur " fast " fest, damit im Falle eines dummen Falles oder Sturzes sich die Bremse dreht und nicht abbricht. Noch ist alles heile und ich hoffe dass das so bleibt. Normale Gewindeschrauben lassen das besser einstellen.
Aber ich jammere hier echt auf hohem Niveau von daher... ^^


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. November 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Aber ich jammere hier echt auf hohem Niveau von daher... ^^



Ist das nicht das Problem, welches andere Bemängelt haben und mit der Aluschelle abschaffen wollen. Wenn du die Kunststoffschelle fahren solltest, dann verdreht sich der Hebel laut Forenberichten schon, wenn du beim Trialen ein Wenig fester zupacken musst. Das war doch der große Kritikpunkt an der Bremse.

Ich habe auch noch einen Kritikpunkt. Bin heute das erste Mal gefahren und mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Hebel jedes Mal knackt, wenn ich ihn zieh. Drücke ich diese Hülse (dort wo man durchsehen kann) zusammen, ist das Knacken weg. Ich habe dadurch keine Performanceeinbußen, finde es aber doch ein wenig komisch, dass eine neue Bremse schon knackt. Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass ich zwar wusste dass die Qualität zur 2005er gesunken sein soll, ich aber doch erstaunt über die Haptik und die allgemeine Verarbeitung bzw. das Gefühl der Bremse bin. Meine SLX hat ebenso viel gekostet, fühlt sich aber weitaus hochwertiger an.

Ich habe auch eine Frage. Ich habe die Tensile Schellen für die Magura und heute mit Zurechtfeilen zweier dicker Unterlegscheiben einen Brakebooster montieren können. Der Booster muss ca. 7mm unterlegt werden, dass er nicht an die Rundung der Schelle anstößt. Gibt es da eine elegantere Lösung bzw. einen guten 4 Punkt Booster, wo ich an alle vier Schrauben rankomm beim einstellen?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Ich habe einen großen Booster an die unteren Schrauben montiert, weil ich den noch da hatte. Ich wusste nicht, dass es kleine Booster gibt, die man an den oberen Schrauben montiert.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. November 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> ... Meine SLX hat ebenso viel gekostet, fühlt sich aber weitaus hochwertiger an.



Welche von beiden fühlt sich jetzt hochwertiger an? Kann ich nicht so recht heraus lesen, da der Satz davor etwas verwirrt...

Zum Knacken: Ja das würde ich auf einen Umstand zurückführen der auch bei Hoffes bereits zu wandernden Hebellagerbolzen geführt hat. Das Thema habe ich bereits in einer Änderung umgesetzt und ich warte auf erste Teile. Im Zweifelsfall ruhig kurz mal WD40 auf den Bolzen sprühen und hoffen, dass es sich langsam zwischen Bolzen und Gehäuse setzt, dann sollte das Knacken aufhören.

Ansonsten bin ich begeistert, dass auch ihr im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden seid. Ich hoffe, dass wir die kleinen Kinderkrankheiten noch in den Griff bekommen.

Und ich kann es immernoch jedem empfehlen: Kauft die Aluschelle!


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. November 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Welche von beiden fühlt sich jetzt hochwertiger an?



Die SLX 675. Die HS33 erscheint dagegen irgendwie "billig".

Kinderkrankheiten?  Ist ja fast wie bei Apple wo ein neues Betriebssystem rausgebracht wird und die Kunden zum Betatester werden, berichten und dann die Bugs im Update behoben werden. Da ist das aber umsonst. 

Nico.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. November 2013)

Na ganz so ist es nicht. Aber es treten interessanterweise im Feld immer wieder Punkte auf die man vorher noch nicht kannte trotz umfangreicher Erprobung.

Kannst auch ruhig mal genau beschreiben, was für dich "billig" erscheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (2. November 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Kannst auch ruhig mal genau beschreiben, was für dich "billig" erscheint.



Ich weiß nicht genau, wie ich es beschreiben soll. Es ist ja nur ein subjektives Gefühl. Die ausgewählten Materialien erscheinen mir nicht wirklich haltbar. Es ist als hätte ich einen billigen Plastehebel in der Hand. Darüber hinaus bewegt sich der Hebel auch recht stark von oben nach unten und scheint eben nicht richtig fest zu sein. Ich mein direkt den Hebel und nicht das Verrutschen am Lenker durch die Plasteschelle.

Ist vielleicht ein blöder Vergleich aber es kommt mir irgendwie so vor als würde ich mein Macbook Pro mit einem Asus Laptop vergleichen. Beide funktionieren aber das Asus fühlt sich nicht wirklich hochwertig an.

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (2. November 2013)

mach mal lieber einen kabelbinder durch das hauptgelenk,wie woanders bei dem problem erwähnt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> mach mal lieber einen kabelbinder durch das hauptgelenk,wie woanders bei dem problem erwähnt.



An einer neuen Bremse. Das ist nicht unbedingt, was ich erwartet habe aber wenns denn nicht anders geht.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. November 2013)

Na nun warten wir mal ab. Vielleicht ist es auch bisher nur beim hoffes der Fall gewesen. Ist immer auch von der Belastung der Bremse abhängig. Fahr sie einfach wie sie ist und sollte dir was ungewöhnliches auffallen, dann meldest dich. Ich gehe aber nicht davon aus 

Und ich kann es verstehen, dass Kunststoff nunmal nicht die Wertigkeit hat und bringt wie ein Aluminiumgeber. Ich sehe es prinzipiell nicht anders, aber die Technologie die nachher wirklich dahinter steckt ist sehr interessant. Kurz gesagt: Alu kann jeder... Kunststoff bisher nur wir!

Aber eben Kunststoff aus dieser "billig"-Sparte heraus zu bekommen ist schwer. Dazu tragen aber auch aus dem restlichen Umfeld im normalen Leben viele Produkte bei.
Vielleicht überzeugt dann eher die Performance, immerhin heißt es ja "Design follows Function"!


----------



## sensiminded (2. November 2013)

Die Hülse des erwähnten Gelenkes ist beim Kumpel auch heraus gewandert. Haben wir durch Zufall gesehen. Finde ich schon etwas seltsam.

VG Alex


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. November 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Aber eben Kunststoff aus dieser "billig"-Sparte heraus zu bekommen ist schwer.



Besonders, wenn ein neuer Hebel klappert und knackt und das schon out of the box. Das IST billig, meinst du nicht?

Ich glaub auch, dass mir die Hülse früher od. später rausfallen wird, denn ich kann sie jetzt schon minimal hin- und herschieben.

edit: Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man den Hebel beliebig oft abschrauben kann. Diese Schraubenlösung macht auf mich keinen besonders haltbaren Eindruck. Ich lass mich gern eines Besseren belehren. Wirklich.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. November 2013)

@Nico

Ich würde mir gerne mal live ein Bild davon machen, aber du kommst nicht zufällig aus dem Stuttgarter Raum oder?
Inwiefern klappert denn der Hebel nun noch? 

Ich werde noch klären wie wir das wandern des Bolzens handhaben. Wenn es nach mir geht sollte über unseren Service ein Austausch stattfinden. Ich versuche da schnellstmöglich mal was zu arrangieren. 

Bitte teilt mir noch kurz mit ob es die silberne oder schwarze HS ist!


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. November 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @Nico
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne mal live ein Bild davon machen, aber du kommst nicht zufällig aus dem Stuttgarter Raum oder?



Nein. Ostdeutschland.  

Ich mach morgen mal ein Video. Ich habe die schwarze.

Nachtrag: Beim ganzen Gemäkel über die Bremse will ich aber auch mal festhalten, dass ich von der Leistung in Verbindung mit den TNN LGM Green pads mehr als überzeugt bin. Ich hatte vorher die Avid Single Digit 7 (Speedial Hebel und Jagwire Ripcord Züge) mit den gelben Heatsink Belägen und bei jedem Sprung auf dem HR hat es ein klitzekleines Bisschen gequietscht, egal wie fest ich zugedrückt habe. Das ist jetzt mit der Magura sehr viel entspannter, denn ich brauche nicht mehr so viel Kraft um das HR vollkommen zu blockiern, wenngleich wohl auch die anderen Beläge ihren Beitrag haben.

Mein Einwand bzgl. der "Minderwertigkeit" bezieht sich einfach darauf, dass meine Schwester das 05er Modell nun schon seit 50.000km fährt und die Bremse selbst ohne Ölwechsel noch bremst wie am ersten Tag. Mein Chef fährt das Modell davor schon seit mehr als 100.000km (Radkurier) und hat auch keine Probleme damit. Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die neue HS33 da nicht mithalten kann, eben wegen der benutzten Materialien.

Was war denn die Motivation dahinter von Alu wegzugehen? Sollte es leichter werden? Interessiert mich wirklich. Ich weiß ja nicht, was eine Firma so auf den Markt bringen muss um bestand zu haben. Wenn hier dann schon der Produktdesigner vertreten ist, möchte ich auch mal Einsicht in so einen Prozess haben. 

Nico.


----------



## sensiminded (2. November 2013)

Bei einer schwarzen ging die Hülse raus.

VG Alex


----------



## family-biker (2. November 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was eine Firma so auf den Markt bringen muss um bestand zu haben.
> 
> Nico.



ich schon: produkte,die umsatz bringen.

kleiner anstoss diesbezüglich:das bauxit,um ein kilo reinaluminium herzustellen kostet mehrfach soviel wie die gleiche menge polyole und isocyanate,um ein kilo kunststoffgiessharz zu erzeugen.
da fallen ne hand voll carbon-flocken kaum ins gewicht denke ich.

editiert,keine quellen für rohstoffpreise gefunden,aber jeder kann in seinen börsenteil gucken,alu liegt bei 1308,irgendwas die tonne

ich denke das material ist am schreibtisch ausgewählt worden,nicht "in der werkstatt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (2. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich schon: produkte,die umsatz bringen.
> 
> kleiner anstoss diesbezüglich:das bauxit,um ein kilo reinaluminium herzustellen kostet ungefähr 12xso viel wie die gleiche menge polyole und isocyanate,um ein kilo kunststoffgiessharz zu erzeugen.
> da fallen ne hand voll carbon-flocken kaum ins gewicht denke ich.



Versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz aber heißt das kurz gesagt, das Alu viel teurer ist als das, woraus der Hebel jetzt besteht?

Kleine Anekdote: Apple hat 2009 ein Unibody Macbook aus Polycarbonat rausgebracht (das schöne weiße) welches ich mir auch gekauft hatte. Nachdem ich im Forum gelesen hatte, dass an den Displayscharnieren Brüche entstehen können, habe ich diese auch prompt bei meinem entdeckt. Der Apple Service Partner hat dann das komplette Display austauschen müssen, was immerhin 400 im VK kostet. 2010 wurde dieses Macbook abgeschafft. Jetzt gibt es nur noch das hochwertige Alu Unibody, welches ich natürlich auch habe.


----------



## family-biker (3. November 2013)

back to the roots,hoffentlich kommt magura auch auf den trichter.
ich hab auch langsam keinen bock mehr auf kundengespräche,in denen sich "workshopleser"(welche nun mal dabei sind),die sich vorher informiert haben,über plastik an einem jahrzehntelang marktführendem teil auslassen.das zeug hatte immer schon das image als billige lösung für die hs11,die einstiegsbremse.man konnte diese,oder aber die OFFENSICHTLICH BESSERE hs33 anbieten.und nun?was ist offensichlich besser als "plastik"(sorry,ich weiss,es ist nicht nur plastik,aber bekomm das mal aus dem kopf des kunden),wenn die highendversion,welcher man das immer ansah,die gleiche anmutung hat?
führt mal ein verkaufsgespräch,bei dem ihr dem kunden normalerweise die bedenken nehmen müsstet und ersetzt das dadurch,dass ihr als händler die selben bedenken habt,welch erfolgsaussicht..


sorry dass ich das thema so aufheize,aber es trifft mich in meinem job persönlich,mittlererweile verkaufen wir mehr xt-räder mit v-brakes oder disc als räder mit hs.
da gehts noch nicht mal rein um reklamationen wegen undichtigkeiten,hebeln,welche sich von der gelenkmechanik lösen o.ä.,(ist ja auch nur ca.ein 1/20 der bremsen,gott sei dank,oder?)die leute wollen einfach keine kunststoffteile.
diese erfahrungen beziehen sich wohlgemerkt auf die 2011er serie,aber wenn ich sehe,was eine 100+euro-bremse in kürzester zeit für fragen aufwirft,hab ich jetzt schon ein komisches gefühl in der magengrube,was die neuen bikes für 2014 angeht.

zum schluss gehts uns allen im fachhandel hoffentlich immer noch darum,dass der kunde grinsend vom hof radelt,und erst zum 1.kundendienst wiederkommen muss


----------



## hst_trialer (4. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> zum schluss gehts uns allen im fachhandel hoffentlich immer noch darum,dass der kunde grinsend vom hof radelt,und erst zum 1.kundendienst wiederkommen muss



Ja, das ist auch unser oberstes Ziel.
Kunststoff wird sich vermutlich erst dann etablieren, wenn auch Shimano Kunststoffbremsen baut 

Ich kann eben auch nur aus meiner technischen Sicht sagen, dass der Kunststoff wirklich schon was besonderes ist, aber die Argumentation zum Kunden verstehe ich auch. Und manchmal muss ich mir selber auch eingestehen, dass ich gerne mal eine Aluminiumarmatur machen würde, weil die als schönes Schmiedeteil auch noch durch Eloxal aufgewertet werden kann. Aber hinsichtlich Festigkeiten usw mache ich mir deutlich weniger Sorgen.


----------



## family-biker (4. November 2013)

wie ist denn das eigentlich:der supplier,der euch die 2005-2010er gehäuse und hebel gegossen hat,könnte doch mit sicherheit die produktion zu zumindest ähnlichen konditionen wieder aufnehmen,oder?
bzw. wenn magura die selber hergestellt hat,liegt doch alles,was es für eine zuverlässige trialbremse braucht,bei euch und setzt staub an.
ich könnte damit leben,weiterhin meine 05 zu fahren.
die hab ich vor drei jahren einmal entlüftet und seitdem nur benutzt...

so gehört sich das.


----------



## erwinosius (4. November 2013)

> kleiner anstoss diesbezüglich:das bauxit,um ein kilo reinaluminium herzustellen kostet mehrfach soviel wie die gleiche menge polyole und isocyanate,um ein kilo kunststoffgiessharz zu erzeugen.
> da fallen ne hand voll carbon-flocken kaum ins gewicht denke ich.



Dieser Kommentar ist ja wohl der Größte Schmarrn. Was das Bauxit kostet ist mir doch schnuppe, wenn ich als Hersteller ne Bremse baue. Ich kaufe nicht das Rohmaterial sondern ein fertiges Produkt was ca 3/kg kostet. Und das ist nur mal ne grobe Schätzung. Selbst wenn es 5/kg sind fällt das bei einer Bremse mit 100g mit ca 0,5 ins Gewicht.

Und wer schonmal Harz und Kohlefasern gekauft hat weiß ganz sicher dass man das auch nicht geschenkt bekommt.

Sind schonmal nur sehr wage Vermutungen die du da ins Gespräch einwirfst.


Der Trend wird einfach weiter richtung Carbon und Kunststoff gehen. Sieht man ja auch schon bei den Rahmen. Und in vielen Fällen sind das ja auch sinnvolle alternativen. (Und das sage ich obwohl ich selbst aus dem Metallbereich komme)

Die Entscheidung die Bremsen aus Carbotecure zu bauen liegt nun eben mal bei Magura. Wenn euch als Radladen das nicht passt ist eure Antwort eben diese Bremsen nicht mehr zu verkaufen. Oder eben nur noch die alten Aluversionen.
Und wenn der Kunde sie eben auch nicht will dann muss er eben auf eine andere umsteigen. Gibt ja genug Alternativen.

Nicht immer jammern sondern auch einfach mal die postiven Seiten sehen und die Möglichkeiten nutzen. Scheint ja auch genug Leute zu geben die sehr zufrieden mit ihren neuen Bremsen zu sein scheinen.

Soweit von mir

Gruß
erwin


----------



## hst_trialer (4. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> wie ist denn das eigentlich:der supplier,der euch die 2005-2010er gehäuse und hebel gegossen hat,könnte doch mit sicherheit die produktion zu zumindest ähnlichen konditionen wieder aufnehmen,oder?
> bzw. wenn magura die selber hergestellt hat,liegt doch alles,was es für eine zuverlässige trialbremse braucht,bei euch und setzt staub an.
> ich könnte damit leben,weiterhin meine 05 zu fahren.
> die hab ich vor drei jahren einmal entlüftet und seitdem nur benutzt...
> ...



Ich denke du kannst dir selber genug Gründe ausmalen, weshalb es nicht mehr dazu kommen wird...


----------



## Mulholland (4. November 2013)

Was mir noch einfällt, weil ja hier irgendwo doch angemerkt wurde, dass Magura da irgendwie den Faden verloren hat... also es gab genau einen perfekten Hebel und das war der der 10th Anniversary Serie. Hatte diesen an meinem damaligen Dirtbike. Der hat sich super angefühlt, nie Geräusche gemacht und da ist auch nie was kaputt gegangen. Fuhr diesen einige Jahre an dem angesprochenen Dirtbike. Spezialized P3. Das Bike stürzte oft  So ein Heble ist halt auch minimal schwerer aber das ganze Leichtbaugedönz ist aktuell mehr schlecht als recht und nicht nur bei Bremsen.

Meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## erwinosius (4. November 2013)

> also es gab genau einen perfekten Hebel und das war der der 10th Anniversary Serie.



warum hast du ihn dann nur jemals hergegeben?


----------



## family-biker (4. November 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ich denke du kannst dir selber genug Gründe ausmalen, weshalb es nicht mehr dazu kommen wird...


ehrlichgesagt nur bedingt.
ich kann mir vorstellen,dass weitergeführt wird,was die buchhaltung für gewinnbringend hält,klar,das läuft in jeder firma so,vom 1-mann betrieb bis zum konzern.
ansonsten sehe ich wenig gründe:wenn man der 05er ne geteilte lenkerschelle verpasst und die "typischen bruchecken" mal eben mit der fräse abgenommen hätte(was die trialer ja im grunde selber mit erfolg gemacht haben),dann würde ich von produktverbesserung sprechen.aber so...
 @_erwinosius_ : hst du schon mal in den herstellerkatalogen gewälzt,welche ausschließlich fachhändlern zugänglich sind?
meine vermutung:nö.
manche ausstattungsvarianten könnte man überhaupt nicht anbieten,wenn man die bremse boykottieren wollte,es gäbe keine alternative die das selbe schaltsystem zusammen mit ner anderen bremse beinhaltet.
VSF T-400 Rohloff mit V-brakes,allen ernstes?da wird was ähnliches erwartet,als die hs mal war,kein kunsstoff.die würden mir genauso nen vogel zeigen,wenn ich ein rohloffrad mit rotsternkette für 7.- bestellen will.haut nicht hin.punkt.oder kostet aufpreis,joke,oder?

wir im fahrradfachhandel wollen nicht"keine magura" verkaufen.
wir wollen "die magura,die sich beim kunden ihren excellenten ruf gemacht hat" verkaufen.gibts nicht mehr,ein rad mehr nächsten winter immer noch im lager.da müsste man dan selber auf v-brakes umrüsten,was die marge senkt,um keinen ladenhüter zu haben.klar,kommt nicht bei jedem rad mit der magura 2011 vor,aber bei weitem bei mehr als bei denen mit 05ern dererzeit

ich will die bremse ja auch nicht haten,ich geb hier ja nur meine erfahrungen wieder.im gegenteil,die 05er und davor hab ich alle mit überzeugung fast schon vergöttert...

edit:fun fact,heute in der arbeit kam ein rad,dass wir vor 5 jahren verkauft haben,zum ersten mal zur reparatur:lichtkabel gerissen.
hs33 von 07 mit 4 finger hebel.alle sind um das rad herum gestanden und haben getrauert:beläge wären mal fällig,sonst alles easy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (4. November 2013)

erwinosius schrieb:


> warum hast du ihn dann nur jemals hergegeben?



Weil das meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeega lange her ist und ich danach ebensolange DH gefahren bin und das mit Disc. War echt ein BOMBENHEBEL !


----------



## family-biker (4. November 2013)

ich mochte das rot zwar nicht aber funktion war top,right!

edit:einen hab ich noch

neulich im fahrradladen(paar wochen her):

ich:an diesem rad sind hydraulische felgenbremsen von magura im einsatz,hydraulische bla bla vorteil bla winter nicht einfrieren bla mehr power(beratung eben).
kunde(hatte offensichtlich schon mal maggies):das ist eine hs11,oder?
ich:nein,das ist eine hs 33.
kunde:ich habe gemeint,die 11 war immer aus plastik(wortlaut),und die 33 aus metall?
ich(ja,ich habe genau das gesagt):als plastik kann man das material nicht bezeichnen,magura nennt das konzept "carbotecture",und fertigt alle felgenbremsen seit vorletztem jahr daraus...bla composite...bla festigkeit(natürlich muss ich in einem verkaufsgespräch die vorteile nennen,die magura mir als grundlage gibt,soweit so gut.
kunde:also für mich sieht das einfach nur aus wie plastik.

und dann kommt der moment,zu dem ich das gespräch auf andere modelle lenken muss,um den faden nicht zu verlieren,ein kunde,der "es sich überlegen" möchte ist in den meisten fällen morgen im laden ein dorf weiter und das wars.

früher bist du mit dem kunden an ein rad und hast die bremse erwähnt und die reaktion war mehr so "oh,wannsinn"

wie gesagt,mir wäre es lieber sowas nicht erzählen zu können,passiert aber und kostet verkäufe und somit geld.

sorry,echt,ehrlich jetzt!es ist so,was soll ich denn machen?nicken und allem zustimmen?so jemand bin ich eben nicht, leute.


----------



## Mulholland (4. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich mochte das rot zwar nicht aber funktion war top,right!



Ja war halt so ne komisches chamagner elox rot.....hat aber zu meinem Bike damals gut gepasst. Achja... RIP


----------



## family-biker (4. November 2013)

ich glaub,ich enthalte mich hier jetzt,meine texte lesen sich selbst für mich negativ,sollten aber objektive kritik darstellen


----------



## Mulholland (4. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich glaub,ich enthalte mich hier jetzt,meine texte lesen sich selbst für mich negativ,sollten aber objektive kritik darstellen



Was isn los mit dir  Ist doch alles okay !
Hab doch dein Kritikpunkt nur bestätigt ! Toll sieht anders aus, hat aber zu meinem Bike eben schon gepasst und das RIP war nur auf mein Bike bezogen. Also chill mal ^^ Alles in Butter


----------



## family-biker (4. November 2013)

ich meinte ja nicht spezifisch dich,ois easy!
ich hab den thread nochmal ganz gelesen und denke,ich komm hier irgendwie als magura-gegner rüber.
um himmels willen,nein.
das meinte ich.
ausserdem bin ich ja eher offtopic unterwegs,ging ja um die schellen usw.

sorry hst trialer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (4. November 2013)

Ich denke Magura hält so einen Thread aus, vor allem wenn alle versuchen objektiv zu bleiben.. Das sieht man im IBC ja eher selten.
Ich finde das ganze sehr interessant, zumal ich sowas mittlerweile öfter auch im Freundeskreis höre..


----------



## Mulholland (4. November 2013)

Nun im Grunde ist das Forum ein Treffpunkt von Usern, welche eben Magura fahren. Es geht halt nach dem Prinzip " Ich bin Kunde, ich zahle, also habe ich auch das Recht zu sagen was nicht passt " und so wie das hier läuft finde ich das auch sehr objektiv. Ist ja kein Fanboywar sondern eine Auflistung von Mängel die eben nicht von der Hand zu weisen sind und Magura ist da auch sicher froh darüber, denn nur so kann die Qualität verbessert werden. Warum Magura teilweise nachgelassen hat liegt sicher auch daran, dass man vor lauter Bäume eben manchmal den Wald nicht sieht. Soll heißen, dass bei keinem Hersteller von irgend einem Produkt X was sich lange auf dem Markt hält, jede Innovation immer in die richtige Richtung ging.


----------



## family-biker (4. November 2013)

manche lernen später auch dazu,deswegen gibts ja auch demnächst endlich wieder einen trialrahmen von GT...
der würde selbst mich als stahlfan reizen.


----------



## Mulholland (4. November 2013)

GT ??????????? Geilo !!!!!!!!!
Bitte in den gewohnten Teamfarben und einer limited Hans Rey Edition ! ./ bow


----------



## family-biker (4. November 2013)

editiert,hab nen thread aufgemacht,siehe startseite.wollte hier nicht spammen


----------



## hst_trialer (5. November 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Nun im Grunde ist das Forum ein Treffpunkt von Usern, welche eben Magura fahren. Es geht halt nach dem Prinzip " Ich bin Kunde, ich zahle, also habe ich auch das Recht zu sagen was nicht passt " und so wie das hier läuft finde ich das auch sehr objektiv. Ist ja kein Fanboywar sondern eine Auflistung von Mängel die eben nicht von der Hand zu weisen sind und Magura ist da auch sicher froh darüber, denn nur so kann die Qualität verbessert werden.



Hier hast du vollkommen recht. Nicht umsonst habe ich dieses Thema gestartet um einfach ein solideres Produkt für uns Trialer zu ermöglichen. Die Super-Trial-Bremse kann ich dadurch aber auch nicht erschaffen, da es immer Leute gibt die lieber 4-Fingerhebel fahren und eben auch die handelsüblichen Koolstop Beläge alles andere als Trialbeläge sind.
Ich nehme auch grundsätzliche alle eure Punkte mit, aber die Entscheidungsgewalt liegt auch nicht immer bei mir.



Mulholland schrieb:


> Warum Magura teilweise nachgelassen hat liegt sicher auch daran, dass man vor lauter Bäume eben manchmal den Wald nicht sieht. Soll heißen, dass bei keinem Hersteller von irgend einem Produkt X was sich lange auf dem Markt hält, jede Innovation immer in die richtige Richtung ging.



Hier muss ich aber ganz klar nochmal zurück schießen:
Ihr müsst euch bitte alle immer ganz klar vor Augen führen, dass wir Trialfahrer eine Randerscheinung sind. Wenn ihr ansatzweise wüsstet in welchem Rahmen sich die Trialfahrer bei den Abnahmemengen bewegen würdet ihr verstehen, dass ich nicht nur für uns eine Bremse entwickeln kann.
Wäre es nach mir gegangen, hätte allein die Diskussion um die Aluminiumschelle gar nicht geführt werden müssen. Außerdem war ich schwer am überlegen einen geschmiedeten Hebel ein zu setzen den man dann noch farblich über diverse Eloxalfarbtöne hätte individualisieren können. Außerdem wurde mir auch das rote TPA Rädchen nicht gegönnt. 


Unsere Innovationen sind also eher auf unsere Großkunden ausgerichtet, denn die bringen nunmal das Geld ins Haus. Wir paar Hinterradhopser leider nicht. Wir bringen nur Reklamationen 


Aber bitte glaubt mir eines: Der Kunststoff macht wirklich eine Menge mit, und die Gehäuse sind teilweise fester als so manch ein Marktbegleiterprodukt aus dem Scheibenbremsensektor. Die aktuelle HS11 ist schon damals nicht groß auf positives Feedback bei uns gestoßen und das war erstmal nur durch die Optik begründet. Im Nachhinein wurden leider vermehrt Ausfälle verzeichnet was ich selber auf der letzten Trialjam von einem besorgten Vater mit bekommen habe. Ich hoffe nur, dass wir von diesem Eindruck mit der HS33R wieder wegkommen, denn die Bremse ist widerstandsfähiger als die HS11. Und wenn ihr mal ein bisschen eure Augen auf haltet im Straßenverkehr, dann seht auch immer wieder noch die ältere HS11 rumfahren.


----------



## Mulholland (5. November 2013)

Toll geschrieben HST !

Sicher sind wir eine Randerscheinung die aber eher aus dem anspruchsvollen, schwierigen Sport her rührt. Wäre Trial einfach würden es mehr machen und auch mehr die benötigten Teile kaufen. Sicher packen wir auch anders zu und verlangen den Bremsen schon übelste Power ab. Dass diese nicht reicht zeigt ja, dass eben sehr viele geflexte Felgen fahren und diese noch teilweise mit Bitumen ( kein Plan wie man das schreibt ) einschmieren um wirklich den sicheren Wurfanker zu haben. Sehr einfach verständlich wenn man sich ausmalt, sollte die Bremse bei diversen und hohen, gefährlichen Stunts nicht packen, wie man dann aufs Maul fällt. 

Fakt ist aber auch eines... Mein persönlicher Fakt ^^

Man braucht eben keine Trialbremse im klassischen Stile.
Man braucht eine Bremse die wie die Hölle packt, sich trotzdem noch dosieren lässt und eben robust ist. Würde dieses Produkt erschaffen werden, hätte auch jeder andere Felgenbremsenfahrer etwas davon, da eben die Performance von uns Trialern durch " normale " Beläge und ungeflexte Felgen eben wieder " fahrbar " wäre.


Cheers


----------



## Pipo33 (5. November 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Man braucht eine Bremse die wie die Hölle packt, sich trotzdem noch dosieren lässt und eben robust ist. Würde dieses Produkt erschaffen werden, hätte auch jeder andere Felgenbremsenfahrer etwas davon, da eben die Performance von uns Trialern durch " normale " Beläge und ungeflexte Felgen eben wieder " fahrbar " wäre.
> 
> Cheers



Dosierbarkeit und höllenmäßig zupacken sind aber zwei Dinge die bei einer Felgenbremse nicht kombinierbar sind. Entweder du flext deine Felge und hast eine auf/zu Bremse oder du lässt es und begnügst dich mit der schlechteren Leistung. Oder! Du fährst Scheibe, was ich aber nur mit einem 20 Zöller machen würde.

Aber hier beschwert sich ja keiner über die Power. Thema sind ja die Probleme mit der neuen HS und das fehlende Vertrauen in das Kunststoffgehäuse.


----------



## BikingDevil (15. November 2013)

Da will ich mich jetzt auch mal in diese Diskussion einmischen und meinen Mist dazugeben...

Ich fahre seit ca. 20 Jahren Trial. Fakt ist (meiner Meinung nach), dass die Magura HS33 immer leicher und auch unstabiler geworden ist. Gerade die Bremsgriffe betrifft dies ohne Ausnahme mit jeder Generation. Viele unnötige Sollbruchstellen am Hebel betrafen gerade die vorvorletzte Generation von Magura (ca. Bj. 2007). Leider habe ich von diesen Bremsgriffen in insgesammt maximal 5 Stunden Training 3 Stück ohne zu stürzen abgebrochen, weil der Guss so sch... war - echt gefährlich wenn man in 2 Meter Höhe auf dem Hinterrad plötzlich keine Bremse mehr hat. 
Mein Händler bat mich bitte nicht weiter Magura zu kaufen! In einschlägigen Trialshops war das Problem auch schon bekannt...

Das Beste ist immer noch, eine alte Bremse gebraucht kaufen, frisches Öl drauf und Ruhe haben...

Wie man gute und nahezu unzerstörbare Bremsgriffe baut, kann man unten sehen.
Leider werden die Griffe nicht mehr gebaut - ich fahre die seit ca. 6-7 Jahren (noch immer die gleichen). Echo hat sich denke ich nicht umsonst daran versucht ne Alternative/Kopie zu bauen.

Mfg
Henrik


----------



## sensiminded (16. November 2013)

Der RB Hebel war ja schon total geil von der Ergonomie und der Bremswirkung, ABER leider war er schlecht produziert. Ich hatte zwei Stück nacheinander(den ersten reklamiert) und bei beiden hat sich dauernd der Kolben verklemmt, so dass er nicht mehr richtig zurück kam und die Bremse schliff. Hingegen mit dem Echo Hebel hatte ich nie Probleme. Habe nur öfters gelesen, dass der undicht wurde.

VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (16. November 2013)

bei den echo tr kann man wohl mit nem magura kolben und zwei kupferdichtscheiben abhilfe schaffen,ich hab nen scheinbar undichten gekauft und genannte massnahmen halfen.super hebelübersetzung,baut kompakter als ein 05er 4-finger,zieht aber tatsächlich genau so.


----------



## BikingDevil (16. November 2013)

Ich habe bei meinen RB Design Bremsgriffen nie Probleme gehabt. In meinem Freundeskreis fahren einige die Dinger und das auch seit Jahren...
Für mich eindeutig der einzige "Magura"- Bremsgriff der taugt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe grad mal an meiner HS33R (4 Finger) geschaut, weil der Druckpunkt, selbst mit komplett reingeschraubten TPA (Heißt das so?) viel zu spät kommt und siehe da, wenn ich das komplett rausschraub, kann ich den Bremshebel zwei cm ziehen und es passiert rein garnix.

Ist das normal oder spricht das für Luft im System? Ich muss zugeben, dass ich nicht genau weiß, ob das Problem schon von Anfang an bestand. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die Bremse irgendwo leckt, gefunden hab ich nix.

Nico.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. Dezember 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich habe grad mal an meiner HS33R (4 Finger) geschaut, weil der Druckpunkt, selbst mit komplett reingeschraubten TPA (Heißt das so?) viel zu spät kommt und siehe da, wenn ich das komplett rausschraub, kann ich den Bremshebel zwei cm ziehen und es passiert rein garnix.
> 
> Ist das normal oder spricht das für Luft im System? Ich muss zugeben, dass ich nicht genau weiß, ob das Problem schon von Anfang an bestand. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die Bremse irgendwo leckt, gefunden hab ich nix.
> 
> Nico.



hmm vllt mal voll rausdrehen und die kolben näher zur felge montieren!?

Jan


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Dezember 2013)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:


> hmm vllt mal voll rausdrehen und die kolben näher zur felge montieren!?
> 
> Jan



Die Kolben waren im Abstand von 1mm zur Felge. Es ist auch so, dass ich lange am Rädchen drehen muss, bis sich überhaupt was an den Bremsklötzen tut. Bei meiner alten HS33 dreh ich am Rad und die Beläge bewegen sich sofort zur Felge. Bei der neuen erst nach ein Paar Umdrehungen.

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (13. Dezember 2013)

@niconj2 :wenn du den hebel auch nur das kleinste bischen ziehst,müssen sich hinten die kolben bewegen.wenn nicht>>undicht oder luft drin


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Dezember 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> @niconj2 :wenn du den hebel auch nur das kleinste bischen ziehst,müssen sich hinten die kolben bewegen.wenn nicht>>undicht oder luft drin



Ja ich hoffe mal, dass nur Luft drin ist. Undicht weiß ich nicht, da ich kein Öl finden konnte bzw. ich in letzter Zeit viel durch Dreck gefahren bin und das Rad nicht so sauber war, dass ich hätte Öl entdecken können.

Gibt es denn eine elegante Möglichkeit auf Undichtigkeit zu Prüfen? Bei einer neuen Bremse sollte ja eigentlich keine Luft drin sein und ich habe sie ohne das Kabel zu kürzen verbaut.

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (13. Dezember 2013)

mit nem kabelbinder den hebel über nacht gezogen halten und dann nachsehen


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Dezember 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> mit nem kabelbinder den hebel über nacht gezogen halten und dann nachsehen



Jein!!!

Wenn du den Hebel ziehst und damit Druck im System aufbaust legst du die Dichtringe schön fest an den Nutflanken an und sie dichten erst Recht richtig gut ab. Der Test ist also nicht aussagekräftig. Vernünftigerweise sollte man mit Unterdruck prüfen, was eher schwierig ist für die Allgemeinheit.

Entlüfte die Bremse einfach einmal und schau ob sich das Problem erneut einstellt. Tritt es wieder auf, dann schicke sie einfach zum Service. Wenn die Bremse neu ist sollte also auch Garantie drauf sein. In dem Zusammenhang erwähne ich auch gerne nochmal die 5 Jahre Dichtheitsgarantie. Das bietet sonst keiner, also nutzt das auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Dezember 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Entlüfte die Bremse einfach einmal



Dazu muss ich mir ein Entlüftungkit kaufen, was auch noch mal 25 kostet. Find ich doof, zumal meine alte HS33, die mit dem roten Einstellrädchen außen, schon seit 10 Jahren ohne Entlüften ausgekommen ist.

Nico.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Dezember 2013)

Das Entlüftungskit geht auch günstiger. Nur Öl musst du einfach einmal kaufen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Dezember 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Das Entlüftungskit geht auch günstiger. Nur Öl musst du einfach einmal kaufen.



Für eine neue Bremse, wohl bemerkt. Nicht soo schlimm, aber auch nicht positiv und bestätigt mich irgendwie in meiner Aussage bzgl. der scheinbar minderen Wertigkeit ggü. der SLX 675.

Schade eigentlich...

Nico.

p.s.: Ich weiß, keine konstruktive Kritik und OT.


----------



## Pipo33 (13. Dezember 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich mir ein Entlüftungkit kaufen, was auch noch mal 25 kostet.
> Nico.



Mach eine kleine Bestellung beim Teilehändler deiner Wahl mit: Magura Entlüftungsstutzen M6 und Royal Blood (50 ml reichen locker für ein paar Entlüftungen). Geh in die nächste Apotheke und kauf dir zwei Spritzen (min. 20ml!). Dann schaust du im Baumarkt vorbei und lässt dir 40cm von einem passenden Schlauch abschneiden (Durchmesser: 5mm oder 6mm [schadet nicht den Stutzen dabei zu haben]). Und schon bist du nicht mal bei der Hälfte vom Preis und kannst die nächsten Jahre fleißig entlüften


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Dezember 2013)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> kannst die nächsten Jahre fleißig entlüften



Etwas, was ich bei meiner alten hs33 nicht machen musste in 10 Jahren. 

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (13. Dezember 2013)

meine hs 33 aus 2009 lief seit 2010 am bike ohne probleme,zwischendurch nicht einmal entlüftet.bis letzte woche.da hab ich nämlich den hebel zerlegt um das gehäuse zu polieren 

allerdings kam beim neubefüllen doch ne ganz schöne brühe da raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (8. Januar 2014)

Ich geb mal mein Statement zum 2014er Hebel ab. Habe den nun nen guten Monat getestet und finde ihn auch nicht schlecht. Nur musste ich leider ein paar mal Entlüften wobei sich der Torx der Entlüftungsschraube leider verabschiedet hat...(ja ich habe vernünftiges nicht abgenutztes Werkzeug benutzt)
Des weiteren hat sich diese silberne Sicherungsscheibe vom Hebellagerbolzen wie bei Hoffes verabschiedet... dort habe ich dann nen Kabelbinder drumgetüdelt. Das Griffstück hat nebenbei recht viel Spiel, dort konnte man beim 05er Hebel einfach die Schraube nachziehen und alles war wieder gut. Das Bremsfeeling fand ich beim 05er Hebel ebenfalls besser, halt irgendwie direkter. 
Ich hab nun auf den Racing Line Hebel umgebaut, der fetzt


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Januar 2014)

Hinsichtlich des wandernden Hebellagerbolzens ist bereits eine Änderung erfolgt. Ich denke aber, dass ihr diesen Baustand noch nicht habt.


----------



## sensiminded (22. Februar 2014)

Sorry das ich auch nochmal meckern muss. 
Der tpa ist nen Witz. Gefühlt kommt der Belag fast garnicht raus, obwohl der tpa auf Anschlag eingedreht ist. 
Stelle ich den tpa komplett zurück, ist am Hebel Ende ungefähr 1 cm Weg wo nichts passiert. Das Entlüften der Bremse hat daran nichts geändert. 
Schade das man Produkte verschlimmbessert. 

VG Alex

Edit: Ich muss mich wohl doch nochmal nach den Echo TR Hebeln umsehen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Februar 2014)

Hatte selbes Problem mit einer neuen Bremse.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Februar 2014)

Der TPA macht insgesamt 5mm Weg. Somit 2,5mm pro Bremsbelag. Wenn alles richtig befüllt ist dann funktioniert dieser auch tadellos. 1cm Spiel am Hebelende ist ein Indiz für nicht korrekt befüllte Bremsen. Wer will kann mich auch in Köln beim Jam dazu nochmal befragen.


----------



## sensiminded (22. Februar 2014)

Naja, ich habe neu befüllt, mehrfach am Hebel gezogen, geklopft. Es kann eigentlich keine Luft mehr drin sein. Vielleicht kann ich den Zweirad Mechaniker nochmal ran lassen, aber da wird sich bestimmt nichts ändern.

VG Alex


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Februar 2014)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich den Zweirad Mechaniker nochmal ran lassen, aber da wird sich bestimmt nichts ändern.



Bin zwar kein Zweiradmechaniker aber wir können es gern noch mal zusammen probieren. So hast du auch eine unabhängige (wenngleich nicht unvoreingenommene) Meinung. Ab nä. Woche Donnerstag hab ich Zeit. Da können wir gleich mal ne Entlüftungssession machen. Clemens hat daran auch Interesse.


----------



## sensiminded (22. Februar 2014)

Am besten treffen wir uns bei Kay ;-)

VG Alex


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Februar 2014)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Am besten treffen wir uns bei Kay ;-)


Oder so. Ich bring den Eimer mit Wasser und Frostschutzmittel mit.


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Februar 2014)

Ihr solltet lieber zur jam kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Februar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ihr solltet lieber zur jam kommen


Kann nix und hab auch kein Geld dafür. Alles ins Bike geflossen.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Februar 2014)

Kleine Info am Rande: der TPA der 2011er HS hatte ebenfalls 5mm


----------



## sensiminded (22. Februar 2014)

Die hatte ich zum Glück nicht.

VG Alex


----------



## EchoPure (25. Februar 2014)

Hey hst trialer,

Ist es denn nicht möglich eine hs33 von 03 nachzubauen?
Das sind meiner meinung immer noch die besten vorallem mit dem cmc u blade hebel.
Ich fahre die schon ewig und scheißt doch mal auf die 5 Gramm mehr oder weniger.
Der Druckpunkt ist genial und die sind so stabil und das Design ist gut.

Grüße Kay


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Februar 2014)

Hi Kay

da hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Zwar hatte auch das alte Modell ein paar Schwächen, aber funktioniert hat sie super. Die HS33R ist leider nach ganz anderen Vorgaben entstanden, vor allem aber unter dem Augenmarkt eine Ähnlichkeit zur MT-Familie zu erzeugen. 
Hinsichtlich Scheibenbremse und auch Felgenbremse habe ich schon ganz genaue Vorstellung wie so eine Bremse aufgebaut wäre, aber leider darf ich mich nicht immer so frei ausleben. In Summe wäre aber ein Mix aus Technologien aller Bremsen die wir bisher hatten ein echter Knaller. Und damit sollte dann auch nachezu alle Schwachstellen weg sein... aber wie gesagt, ich darf nicht immer wie ich will.


----------



## family-biker (26. Februar 2014)

dann musst du halt industriespionage betreiben und wir alle legen zusammen,irgendeiner kann bestimmt nach cad was fertigen.
pläne wären gut 

joke


----------



## Trialmaniax (26. Februar 2014)

racing line kaufen, glücklich sein


----------



## Woll-E (17. März 2014)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> racing line kaufen, glücklich sein



Wie isn das mit den Racing Line Hebeln. Passen da die Maguraleitungen mit Gewinde direkt drauf ? 
Oder muss man da ne neue Leitung für basteln ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. März 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Wie isn das mit den Racing Line Hebeln. Passen da die Maguraleitungen mit Gewinde direkt drauf ?
> Oder muss man da ne neue Leitung für basteln ?


Passt, wobei ich die Leitung eher um 1cm kürzen und eine neue Olive verwenden würde. Die Überwurfmutter M8x0.75 kannst du ja weiter benutzen. Geht auch eine von Shimano.

Was'n los? Hast du Probleme mit deiner HS33R?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (18. März 2014)

Die Drecks Hülsen, die den Hebel in der Bremse halten und führen lösen und verrutschen einfach .....
Und die Kunststoffschellen sind auch müll.

Bremsleistung und Druckpunkt ist top...


----------



## jjtr (2. April 2014)

Anregung (wirtschaftlich unmöglich, weiß ich ja, so isses heutzutage):
Die Schrauben an der Halteschelle nach vorne versetzen, so dass die nicht mehr so oberschenkelfeindlich herumlungern.
Immer, wenn ich beim Sprung aufs VR abrutsche, komm ich dagegen.


----------



## sensiminded (2. April 2014)

Ich schlage immer beim gappen mit dem Oberschenkel gegen die sch... Schrauben. Ich habe mir eine Polsterung drüber gemacht.

VG Alex


----------



## jjtr (3. April 2014)

Das sieht bei Hope und Racingline irgendwie auch nicht besser aus.
Von daher besteht ja auch wenig Hoffnung, dass Hope das bei einer
gerüchteweise ins Haus stehenden Felgenbremse besser macht.
Geschrieben habe ich es denen mal; dass sie es deswegen beachten,
wage ich mal zu bezweifeln...


----------



## jjtr (15. April 2014)

1. Die Clean-Bremse hat auf den CADs keine Schrauben Richtung Oberschenkel.
Wird interessant, wenn sie wirklich auf den Markt kommen sollte.
2. Jetzt ist auch mein zweiter 11er Hebel undicht. Der erste hat vor ein paar Wochen
aufgegeben. Hielten so 18 Monate durch - bei ca. 15 Stunden die Woche Ballern.


----------

